# Is there a marked difference between Pyrodex & 777?



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have a .45 caliber Knight Disc rifle, and I bought some Barnes Expander MZs to try out. I've used Powerbelts for years, but am getting tired on the inconsistent performance and larger groups that come with it. Hoping that the saboted Barnes will be better - at least I've heard good things about it.

Trouble is, I'm having a hard time finding load data for anything other than Pyrodex pellets or RS. I'd like to use 777 (cleaner) plus I have both loose powder and pellets in 777 and am thinking about going loose to try and tighten groups further. Is there a marked difference between the ballistics of equivalent amounts of Pyrodex & 777? If so, what would that generally be? Finally, if anyone knows where to find some good loading info for .45 cal. Barnes Expander MZ using loose and pelleted 777, I'd appreciate the info. Good luck to everyone using smokepoles this fall!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

777 is hotter than normal powder such as Pyrodex RS, it is roughly the equivelent to Pyrodex P.

Both 777 and Pyrodex P should be reduced by 10% when compared with RS.


-Dallanc


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Dallan - that is good to know!


----------

